# CHEST PAIN DUE TO GERD



## 14970 (Aug 3, 2005)

I AM HAVING CHEST PAIN SOMETIMES FROM GERD. I WON'T BE ABLE TO HAVE PROPER SLEEP IN THE NIGHTS DUE TO THIS. KINDLY ADVISE SOME PREVENTIAVE MEASURES. DO I HAVE TO CHANGE MY LIFESTYLE ALSO? YOU MAY KINDLY RESPOND MY EMAIL ID prasad.kodukula###gmail.com


----------



## 17239 (Aug 4, 2005)

HI KPR. I GET THOSE CHEST PAINS TOO. AND I ACTUALLY THINK IT IS CAUSED BY STRESSING OUT THEN YOUR MUSCLES TIGHTEN, TRY RELAXING AND ALSO I PUSH DOWN ON MY ESOPHOGIAL AREA AND HOLD IT THEN I TAKE MY FINGERS AND SORT OF SEPERATE MY RIBCAGE FROM MY DIAPHRAM JUST GENTLY PUSHING DOWN. TAKE DEEP BREATHES WHILE DOING THIS MIGHT HELP, I ALSO TAKE PRILOSEC 20MG ONCE DAILY THAT HELPS ALOT ALSO.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow. Is chest pain normal? I quite often have wondered if I am having a heart attack or something (unlikely at 26 but not impossible) but maybe it's my GERD. It's just awful!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It's GERD.


----------

